# October 2017 PE Results Out



## tua85366 (Dec 4, 2017)

October 2017 PE results have been released in some states. Also, Sunday marked the completion of this cycle's SE Scoring Workshop. Looks like we can expect SE results as soon as this Friday, December 8.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Phil Clark (Dec 4, 2017)

This is from one of the PE threads (see image).  Could the SE results come out at the same time as the PE results?  Has that ever happened before?


----------



## Mr. Bean (Dec 4, 2017)

Phil Clark said:


> This is from one of the PE threads (see image).  Could the SE results come out at the same time as the PE results?  Has that ever happened before?
> 
> View attachment 10460


That’s a good question. Can anyone weigh in on this? How long does it usually take after the PE results come out?


----------



## tua85366 (Dec 4, 2017)

Phil Clark said:


> This is from one of the PE threads (see image).  Could the SE results come out at the same time as the PE results?  Has that ever happened before?
> 
> View attachment 10460


View attachment 10465


Well there ya have it...had me excited for a second.


----------



## tua85366 (Dec 4, 2017)

tua85366 said:


> Well there ya have it...had me excited for a second.


Crap, somehow her response was cut off. She said SE result *HAVE NOT* been released to state boards yet.


----------



## Mr. Bean (Dec 4, 2017)

tua85366 said:


> Crap, somehow her response was cut off. She said SE result *HAVE NOT* been released to state boards yet.


That makes more sense lol. I don’t think it ever has been released same day.


----------



## Phil Clark (Dec 4, 2017)

Isn't it usually several weeks after the PE results are released?  In April 17, it was a good 3 weeks later.  However, I keep seeing the "grading weekend" was this past weekend so...


----------



## tua85366 (Dec 4, 2017)

Phil Clark said:


> Isn't it usually several weeks after the PE results are released?  In April 17, it was a good 3 weeks later.  However, I keep seeing the "grading weekend" was this past weekend so...


It's usually the Friday after the grading seminar...at least for the October exam cycle. Results seem to take longer for the April exam for whatever reason. I think we'll see results this Friday or next Monday.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer (Dec 5, 2017)

Even after knowing the results would not most likely come out before Dec 8th and knowing that you get email confirmation when the results are out, I still check ncees everyday. Impatient too see "acceptable". :laugh:


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 5, 2017)

Phil Clark said:


> Isn't it usually several weeks after the PE results are released?  In April 17, it was a good 3 weeks later.  However, I keep seeing the "grading weekend" was this past weekend so...


For the Winter results I believe they've always got them out earlier; probably due to the upcoming holidays if I had to guess.


----------

